# Labels like Calvin Klein



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

I have been looking to see if anyone knows how the labels on some of these high end fashion garmets are done. I was looking at some from Calvin Klein and it looks like the letters on inside neck were made of a rubbery material and were slightly raised. 

Is this a heat transfer?

I like it because it looks durable and it feels nice. It doesn't look like a typice heat transfer and there is no window.

Does anyone know what I am talking about? And if so were can I get this done?

I want a nice label, but I don't like the sew on labels and I don't really like the heat transfer papers either...so if anyone knows the type of label I am talking about please respond!

Thanks everyone!

Sorry if someone already posted something like this.


Tony


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

It's probably a screenprinted label or a plastisol transfer. 

I think there are several people around here using that kind of label, check out this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t43.html

And this one:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t4559.html


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Jasonda,
It isn't silkscreening...I am pretty sure this has to be some type of heat transfer. It feels like actual rubber. The font is like 6 point font and a tad bit raised. To high to be a screen print....I don't think it is a plastisol transfer either.....so I am stuck.

I want to make nice labels that I can just press on the inside of the t-shirt...but I don't want to have a window on it with the current heat transfer that are out there....

And I don't want to sew on a label because I know most people just rip it off because it is annoying...

So any other possibilities?

Anthony


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thermal vinyl.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

If you can post a picture of the label we might be able to get a better idea.


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I know exactly what you're talking about. As in, I know what label you are talking about. (I'm a Calvin Klein freak) If you want to make it raised, I think there's a sort of ink that puffs when cure or something like that, but it will turn out kinda bubbly, unlike the Calvin Klein one which seems to have perfect edges.

Sorry I can't help you more!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Raised ink that isn't puffy might be high density screenprinting.

As far as I know, you can't get high density plastisol transfers.


----------

